# Okay designers!



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

I have a modified Red Rose 8x6 that I am going to just devote to a young bird loft. I would like to build either an addition or ajacent loft ( doesn't really matter) that would accomodate about 10 breeding pairs and a reasonable number of OB's to fly. If you have any ideas or would like to draw something up that would be great. I hope Wayne sees this, maybe he could do it on sketchup. If you look on my profile page you can see my beginner..


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

I have a plan on thread "Another new loft" in loft desing you welcome to look it over.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

look at lovebirds widowhood loft. Also the loft I built for my fly team is also a nice sized loft. You can split it up into two sections with a sliding door. You can also just modify another Red rose loft. Do a search on lovebirds. My loft is on my webpage. I also had a post. Dont know if there are any pics left.


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

Hillfamily, how big would you say your breeding loft is? Is it just two sections with an aisle? I looked at the pictures on your site.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

raftree3 said:


> Hillfamily, how big would you say your breeding loft is? Is it just two sections with an aisle? I looked at the pictures on your site.


My breeding loft is an old goat pen converted to a breeding loft. It is 16x16 with four sections. One side is about 7.5 feed wide and the other is about 5.5 feed wide. So two 7.5 x 8 feet compartments and two 5.5 x 8. The two smaller have a passageway that opens to make the compartment 5.5 x 16. I use this for the hens in the off season. I have around 30 nest boxes. I have 7 pairs in each of the bigger sections, 4 and 3 pairs in the other two respectivly. I have 4 pairs also in my flying loft. When all said and done I will have two lofts with 6 sections. I am going to split my flying loft up. It is too big to catch birds easily. I will do two sections 5x7 and 7x7 with a sliding door.


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)




----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)




----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)




----------

